# Programmer une connexion au VPN



## asimpleuser (15 Septembre 2018)

Bonjour à tous,

J'aimerai savoir si la programmation d'une connexion VPN était possible via un code applescript ?

Mon idée serait de faire de sorte à ce que dès lors qu'un cable ethernet n'est pas branché à l'ordinateur, donc qu'en wifi, le VPN se lance automatiquement

Bonne journée,

ASU


----------

